# bitter lentils?



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

so i made this lentil dish tonight--spicey lentil puree, pg 201 of Almost Vegetarian if anyone has it. it had lentils, onion (i used half what was called for cuz dh doesn't like them much), fresh garlic and ginger, and lots of spices: cumin (i only had half what i needed), curry, cardamon, cinnamon, tumeric, cloves.... i think that was it. anyway, i didn't puree it cuz i was serving it over rice with cornbread rather than as a dip or condiment. it smelled good, but it was bitter. my dh wouldn't eat it, and he'll eat anything. what did i do wrong?!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

The Onions need to be fried really really well until they become brownish.Otherwise the lentil dish becomes bitter. I know from painful experience







but my husband's indian cooking expertise saved me


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

huh. that's really weird. So i just didn't sautee the onions long enough?? do you know what causes that?

thanks!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I didn't know that lentils could be bitter! I wonder about the spices. But anyway, I know how to make sure your onions come out very sweet.

First sauté them on a dry pan, so that they steam a little, and then add some oil and turn the heat way down and cook them with a lid on the pan for 10 to 15 minutes. You can stir occasionally. The onions should be lightly browned. This makes them sweet. (I don't use a non-stick pan but the onions have never stuck in the first stage.)

If you are trying to cut the fat in your food and you want to sauté the onion with no oil, some people do it in wine.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Rana*
huh. that's really weird. So i just didn't sautee the onions long enough?? do you know what causes that?

thanks!

I have no idea, that's what my husband told me and since I started frying them more it doesn't taste bitter anymore.Try it!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*

If you are trying to cut the fat in your food and you want to sauté the onion with no oil, some people do it in wine.

If you cut the onions coarsely you need less oil.I sometimes do that and then puree them when they are fried.


----------

